# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Të rrosh a të mos rrosh?

## augusta b

pergjigjuni kesaj pyetjeje.kush ka rendesi?te jesh gjalle apo te jetosh?

----------


## xfiles

Natyrisht te jetosh, sepse mund te jesh i gjalle fizikisht, por ne roberi, ne skamje, etj etj.

----------


## INFINITY©

> pergjigjuni kesaj pyetjeje.kush ka rendesi?te jesh gjalle apo te jetosh?


Une do te thosha qe te dyja kane rendesi. Po, eshte shume e vertet qe nuk do doja te jetoja nqs jeta ime do ishte hell dhe cdo gje qe bej nuk mund te dal prej tij, ajo nuk eshte jete. Por ne te njejten kohe, jeta ndryshon dhe njeriu ecen me shprese qe nje dite do behet me mire dhe une do bej gjithcka ne fuqine time ta bej me mire. Nqs une nuk jam gjalle, si mund te luftoj une per nje jete me te mire?

----------


## augusta b

> Une do te thosha qe te dyja kane rendesi. Po, eshte shume e vertet qe nuk do doja te jetoja nqs jeta ime do ishte hell dhe cdo gje qe bej nuk mund te dal prej tij, ajo nuk eshte jete. Por ne te njejten kohe, jeta ndryshon dhe njeriu ecen me shprese qe nje dite do behet me mire dhe une do bej gjithcka ne fuqine time ta bej me mire. Nqs une nuk jam gjalle, si mund te luftoj une per nje jete me te mire?


oooo sigurisht!ke te drejte!ne e kemi ne dore te jetojme.por.......a mundemi te jetojme,ndersa duart tona jane te lidhura/gjuha jone gjithashtu?me thoni nje cast qe ju jetuat sot.them!JETUAT!!!!!

----------


## _Matrix_

Duart e lidhura dhe gjuha ishte vec ne komunizem tani jemi en demokraci dhe si kemi keto duart e lidhura as gjuhen ku secili esht i lir te shpreh ate qe mendon nuk e pengon askush

----------


## luna22

> pergjigjuni kesaj pyetjeje.kush ka rendesi?te jesh gjalle apo te jetosh?


une them te jesh gjalle sepse jetesen e ben sido qe te jete puna.
dhe kjo varet nga cilido se si e ben pra jetesen
perseri nuk kam fakte qe tju bind se ne kete jete qe jetojme ne veshtire ti japesh shpjegim

----------


## BvizioN

Sjam shume i sigurte mbi pyetjen....per arsye se te jesh gjalle dhe te jetosh jane pothuajse e njejta gje per mendimin tim.

Por nese nenkupton te jetosh ne menyre normale (pa mangesi fizike) atehere ky eshte mendimi im......

Te jetosh ka me teper rendesi sesa te jesh gjalle sepse...

Gjalle mund te jesh edhe i instaluar ne *Mekanizmin e Jetes* me gypa oksigjeni rreth e rrotull, me memorie te humbur, dhe per me keq ne koma te perhershme. Gjalle mund te jesh dhe pa gjymtyre fare, gjalle mund te jesh dhe pa aftesi mendore etj...por personalisht mendoj se me rendesi ka te jetosh ne menyre normale.Mangesite e theksuara fizike e vene seriozisht ne pikepyetje kuptimin e jetes mendoj une.

----------


## maryp

instinkti do me thonte te pergjigjesha te jetosh dhe me jeten time eshte ajo qe bej por kur mendoj me mire e kuptoj qe ne nje fare menyre per te gjithe eshte e rendesishme te jesh gjalle. le te mendojme sa miliarde njerez jetojne ne bote dhe me shume se gjysma jetoje ne varferi e ne kushte shume shume te keqija, le te mendojme sa njerez ka te semure me semundje qe e dine qe shume shpejt do tu sjellin vdekjen, le te mendojme per gjithe ata njerez qe jetojne ne skllavizem (edhe pse ne themi qe skllavizmi nuk egziston) e pra te gjithe keta njerez bejne çmos te jene gjalle edhe pse vuajne.ndaj them rendesi ka te jesh gjalle ne menyre qe te mesosh per te jetuar

----------


## IL__SANTO

Te jesh i gjalle pa jetuar nuk ka Kuptim.
Pike se pari duhet te jetosh.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Te Jetosh   :shkelje syri:   me mire se sa te Vdesesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## J@mes

*Jetojme vetem nje here*

Per njerez te ndryshem kuptimi i jetes dhe synimi qe i ve vetes per ta jetuar ate eshte i ndryshem.
Personalisht ti besh hije tokes, te rrish duarkryq si vezhgues i thjeshte i jetes tende, teksa humb ne humneren e hicit dhe te kotesise, kjo per mua eshte e kunderta e te jetuarit.

Te jetosh me pergjegjesine e realizimit te synimeve, e te mos humbesh ne oqeanin e meditimeve per te panjohuren. Te jetosh, duke i dhene qellimeve te tua jete, e nese jane ende te paformuara t'i krijosh. 
Me pak fjale kjo eshte te jetosh, nuk eshte thjesht te hash, te pish e te flesh. 
Gjithkush vlen aq sa krijon.

----------


## BaBa

> pergjigjuni kesaj pyetjeje.kush ka rendesi?te jesh gjalle apo te jetosh?



sa lek o me u pergjigj ?!!!


ajd shnet, ma mir me jetu, se me vdek aty afer o 2 m,nga toka  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Apollyon

Si te mos rrosh? Ca jan kto pyetje adoleshentesh nen efektet e stresit?

Te rrosh ce cke me te.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Te jetosh ,ose e then ndryshe ..

Me mir nje dit si luan se sa gjithe jeten si zvarranik ....

----------


## brandon

Te rrosh a te mos rrosh ?
Zakonisht keto pyetje i bejne diktatoret te cilet ekzaltojne ne maksimum tensionin midis "un"-it dhe kolektivit.
"Domino ose nenshtrohu"- eshte motoja e nje pozicioni te tille ; ose te jesh nje hero qe lufton kunder fatit dhe te behesh famoz , perndryshe u perket "masave", tu nenshtrohesh superioreve dhe  do ti nenshtrohesh ceshtjes se kolektivit.
Zakonisht  nje pozicion i tille histerik mbi teprimin e kembenguljes se tensionit me grupin eshte i pajustifikuar dhe eshte ne kurriz te pjeses tjeter te njerezve.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Të rrosh a të mos rrosh?


Nese gaboj me permisoni, kete fjali e hasim nje nder veprat kryesore te Shekspirit?, me saktesisht tek "Hamleti" me duket apo?

Te rrosh a te mos rrosh eshte nje nga monologjet me te famshme te letersise boterore dhe nje nga alternativat me dramatike ne jeten njerezore. Njeriu i gjendur perball fatit te vet, qe nuk i ofron asnje rrugedalje. Ne kete moment tragjik hidhen ide filozofike per dukurine e vdekjes. Ajo per te cilen njeriu nuk dyshon eshte amshimi dhe pasqja pa fund pas vdekjes. Ne raport me kete te vertet qe merret si absolute eshte shume komode qe njeriu ne momentet me te veshtira te jetes se tij te kryej vetevrasje per te shpetuar nga vuajtjet dhe ndeshkimet e fatit. Dikush ngec tek endrrat, qe te shohesh endrra duhet qe truri te punoje edhe pas vdekjes, por a mund te funksionoje ky tru ne nje trup te vdekur? Vetvetiu mendimi shkon te e panjohura e cila lind friken ndaj vdekjes. Eshte kjo frike me shume se deshira per te jetuar qe e mban njeriun te lidhur fort pas jetes madje dhe kur i bien mbi koke fatkeqesite me te medha.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Te jesh gjalle brenda sistemit qe do,nese nuk je ne sistemin qe do atehere te jesh gjalle sherben vetem per ta luftuar apo per tu riprodhuar,po nuk luftove apo u riprodhove brenda sistemit qe nuk do,kot sa ke ndjenjur gjalle....

Te jetosh jeten dmth te jetosh sic do ,eshte privilegj i pakices,prandaj nuk mund te merret parasysh aspak,perndryshe humb busullen e ke ekzistence me vuajtje te kota.....

----------


## ^AngeL^

rendesi kan te dya,, e pera je jetoj
e dyta te jem gjall,per aq kohe sa te jem gjall do te jetoj,te jete si te jete,por do te jetoj.

----------


## xfiles

> Te jesh gjalle brenda sistemit qe do,nese nuk je ne sistemin qe do atehere te jesh gjalle sherben vetem per ta luftuar apo per tu riprodhuar,po nuk luftove apo u riprodhove brenda sistemit qe nuk do,kot sa ke ndjenjur gjalle....


ke te drejte ketu Hyj-Njeriu,
te jetosh ne nje sistem ku nuk do te jesh(nese nuk lufotn), thjesht i sherben atij sistemi.
Me mire i vdekur dhe me nder se sa i gjalle dhe ne mes te nje shoqerie qe nuk ben per ty.

----------


## ujkus

tani kjo puna e vdekjes eshte komplekse . jam dakort qe njeriu do vdese duke tentuar dhe duke luftuar per idealin e tij por ska pse te luftoje te gjithe boten .

be rich or die trying 50 cent

----------

